# Replacing the pleather earpads on the Sony Wireless 7.1 Headset with velour?



## nsxviper

Anyone here owns the Sony Wireless 7.1 Headset?
   
  I find the headset to be uncomfortable for short periods of the time. The pleather just feels like plastic to me which causes my ears to sweat and itch every 10-15 minutes. Since I had it for over a year, the pleather has started to peal off. I was wondering if anyone here knows how to disassemble it and replace the earpads with something that is made with velour?


----------



## nsxviper

I took a gamble and bought Shure HPAEC940 earpads from Amazon.com and these things fit perfectly! I looked everywhere to see if anyone has found the perfect replacement earpads. It was very easy to install and I only used my finger nails and a little stretching to get the right fit. Spread the word to anyone who owns this headset.


----------



## nockoff

Hey thanx for the post , i got a question i own the Sony pulse 7.1 elite, does the same replacement ear-pads will work??  thanx


----------



## tumama

Hi, I have a question
 I took apart the pads, but I dont know how to install them again.


----------



## HiCZoK

btw how is that headset? It can be used wirelesly on pc too, right?
 Worth replacement for cal! ?


----------

